# Grammar



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

I suck at it.

Please gently help me.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

sandras said:


> I suck at it.
> 
> Please gently help me.


It's not important, as long as the message can get across. Word choice is what makes the difference, actually.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you have a concrete question Sandras? 🙂


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

I have the same issue. Every time I try to build a sentence more complex than « I’m a potato », I’m lost. What should I put, and where? 

I know I should just take or read some English lessons, but grammar courses are so... unattractive.

Another issue is, unlike with spellchecking, I can’t spot my errors by myself, so I keep repeating the same mistakes. 

Where can I find good tools and resources?


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

> Writing's not that easy, but Grammarly can help. This sentence is grammatically correct, but it's wordy and hard to read. It undermines the writer's message, and the word choice is bland. Grammarly's cutting-edge technology helps you craft compelling, understandable writing that makes an impact on your reader. Much better. Are you ready to give it a try? Installation is simple and free. Visit Write your best with Grammarly. today.


Just kidding, I would NOT recommend Grammarly. I decided to try it out just to see if it was as good as it made itself to be, and it was horrible. It tried correcting my grammar that I was sure was correct, and it made my computer lag so much that it crashed. I know some people like it, and maybe you could give it a shot, but personally I hated it. Not to mention how annoying the ads were.

It depends on what part of your grammar you're looking to improve. I know most people have trouble with comma placement and homophones, so here are two links for that.




__





Commas (Eight Basic Uses): IU East


Commas (Eight Basic Uses)




www.iue.edu












Top 20 Most Commonly Confused Homophones


Here's a language refresher on homophones: words that sound alike but are spelled differentlyâ€”and have different meanings.




www.scholastic.com




When it comes to apostrophes, think of the apostrophe as a band-aid that takes the place of the letter you took out.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

sandras said:


> I suck at it.
> 
> Please gently help me.


**Genitally* help me


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> **Genitally* help me


So this is meant to be sexual or something?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> So this is meant to be sexual or something?


No, it's exual grammar spelling halp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

aboot grammar rly
nobody cars

if anybody qeustions it all u have to do is tell them it's your second language/non native tongue
they might not care and may still say somfin but
everybody else will be like ooooo aaaa they know more than one langwage!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Please,


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Just ask any question you may have relating to grammar, and I’d be glad to try and help you.

Spelling is a skill in writing, not a technique, and it takes time and patience to get better at it. Just make sure you have spelt correctly after you’ve finished any writing, and keep reading English, and you’ll improve the skill.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

The more you read in the writing style of your preference, the easier writing becomes. A relaxed human brain can learn and adapt very quickly so try to find genres that are entertaining and relaxing.

Language is fun so make it your bitch by being unafraid to experiment.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I can't stand people with bad grammer.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Ironic jokes aside, the best and easiest way to improve your grammar is simply to read and write daily. Also, try not to read garbage, that won't help much. Too many people out there reading garbage.

1. Read 1 hour a day.
2. Write for 30 minutes(could be a journal).

Do that for 6 months and you'll notice a difference. There's no overnight cure.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Summer70 said:


> I have the same issue. Every time I try to build a sentence more complex than « I’m a potato », I’m lost. What should I put, and where?
> 
> I know I should just take or read some English lessons, but grammar courses are so... unattractive.
> 
> ...


Your grammar is good. I don’t see why you say you struggle to build complex sentences. Actually, can you define what you meant by complex sentences?

Unless I’m in the same boat as you, I dare say you’re alright. I think you even use Oxford commas! (Yay!)

—

OP, asking specific questions would help you acquire better solutions to your problem. You must have a specific struggle, no? We cannot assume what you’re lacking.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

SgtPepper said:


> Ironic jokes aside, the best and easiest way to improve your grammar is simply to read and write daily. Also, try not to read garbage, that won't help much. Too many people out there reading garbage.
> 
> 1. Read 1 hour a day.
> 2. Write for 30 minutes(could be a journal).
> ...


As a grammar nazi, what are your thoughts on James Joyce and say, someone like Carl Jung? Neither fit the tighty-****** parameters of good grammar but they're also understandable, in their unique styles.

Edit - Hahaha...forum software nuked my underwear reference. tighty-w.h.i.t.e.y.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

mia-me said:


> As a grammar nazi, what are your thoughts on James Joyce and say, someone like Carl Jung? Neither fit the tighty-**** parameters of good grammar but they're also understandable, in their unique styles.
> 
> Edit - Hahaha...forum software nuked my underwear reference. tighty-w.h.i.t.e.y.


I'm not really a grammar Nazi, I just pretend to be one online.

As someone who studies both ancient and modern languages/literature in his spare time, and attempted to major in Classical Languages/linguistics while in college, there's a bit that I can say on the topic, much more than have time for at the moment. I'm sure there's a ton of good scholarly literature on the topic out there.

Language is a tool utilized to transfer thoughts and ideas. An inherently limited and flawed tool. Something we should respect as a viable and working means of transferring information and ideas, but at the same time understand it as ultimately flawed and restrictive.

If language, through its rules and regulations, restricts your expression - break it. Of course before you break the rules you should understand them, and understand them well. English in particular is one of the most flawed "main" languages out there you will may notice. So it's quite laughable to see people get worked up when someone veers off from the conventional way of expressing themselves in a inconsistent, patched-upped, irrational language.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, grammar, beyond the basics, is difficult to learn. It is not easy to ask specific questions, because the problem is that a lot of time you don't know what might be wrong, there's just a feeling that something about the word order or phrasing, or other, are a bit off. Or not even that, just that you know people seem to be able to tell you are not fully fluent, so something must be a bit off, but it sounds fine in my ears, as I am so used to the way I write by now.

In places like this I don't even try very hard. I write a bit like I think or speak, and that means not complete sentences, or sentences that are longer than they are supposed to, and if I get annoyed that some word doesn't exist in english, or that I don't know it and feel to lazy to look it up I might just make something up that ought to be possible to understand. I am not a native english speaker, so it might as well show, in how I write some words together, or sometimes choose a strange word order.

But I wish I could confidently write correctly when I wanted to, for more serious text, and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to. It is like the flawed way has gotten stuck now after so many years.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sandras said:


> I suck at it.
> 
> Please gently help me.


I can help. What do you need?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

SgtPepper said:


> I'm not really a grammar Nazi, I just pretend to be one online.
> 
> As someone who studies both ancient and modern languages/literature in his spare time, and attempted to major in Classical Languages/linguistics while in college, there's a bit that I can say on the topic, much more than have time for at the moment. I'm sure there's a ton of good scholarly literature on the topic out there.
> 
> ...


Language can be used in a staid manner, that of communicating thoughts. It can also be a form of creative expression which can defy grammatical rules, especially considering the patchwork nature of the English language. This is similar to my beef with my English Lit teacher who had a mind that was cast in stone. By rote we go, by rote, including her by rote curriculum. Oh yawner.

Not sure if you really need to know the rules to the degree that you've mentioned, as long as they're capable of pattern recognition, whether consciously or unconsciously.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

attic said:


> Yeah, grammar, beyond the basics, is difficult to learn. It is not easy to ask specific questions, because the problem is that a lot of time you don't know what might be wrong, there's just a feeling that something about the word order or phrasing, or other, are a bit off. Or not even that, just that you know people seem to be able to tell you are not fully fluent, so something must be a bit off, but it sounds fine in my ears, as I am so used to the way I write by now.
> 
> In places like this I don't even try very hard. I write a bit like I think or speak, and that means not complete sentences, or sentences that are longer than they are supposed to, and if I get annoyed that some word doesn't exist in english, or that I don't know it and feel to lazy to look it up I might just make something up that ought to be possible to understand. I am not a native english speaker, so it might as well show, in how I write some words together, or sometimes choose a strange word order.
> 
> But I wish I could confidently write correctly when I wanted to, for more serious text, and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to. It is like the flawed way has gotten stuck now after so many years.


I believe you can write at a professional level around your ability, you just have to make sure you’re using your punctuation correctly, and follow other minor, basic grammatical rules, for example, using capital letters for words like _English_, AND the correct use of prepositions (by, to, from).

Any other advanced English grammar skills, like sentence structure and choice/order of words isn’t as important, so I feel as long as your basic punctuation and grammar is correct, you’ll show your nuances in language and personality as you write, and it’s perfectly fine.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Celtsincloset said:


> I believe you can write at a professional level around your ability, you just have to make sure you’re using your punctuation correctly, and follow other minor, basic, grammatical rules, for example, using capital letters for words like _English_, AND the correct use of prepositions (by, to, from). Any other advanced English grammar skills, like sentence structure and order of words isn’t as important, so I feel as long as your basic punctuation is correct, you’ll show your nuances in language and personality as you write, and it’s perfectly fine.


Thank you. Punctuation I could probably manage, but would perhaps need to look a few things up, if I reread my texts a few times and paid attention. Prepositions are a bit trickier, so thanks for mentioning. I might go look for some little online practice on them. There's little rules guiding prepositions, so you just need to learn each one, and it is so easy to use the one corresponding to the one in your own language. Capital letters is a pet peeve, haha, it is just me being stubborn, I actually thought about them in that text, but I think it might be something about my dislike of (for?) focus on nationality, or... honouring it, like with a capital letter, like they are special nouns, much more important than other things  . I could probably conform when it comes to that, in a serious text, but doing so for the word "god" would be difficult.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

attic said:


> Thank you. Punctuation I could probably manage, but would perhaps need to look a few things up, if I reread my texts a few times and paid attention. Prepositions are a bit trickier, so thanks for mentioning. I might go look for some little online practice on them. There's little rules guiding prepositions, so you just need to learn each one, and it is so easy to use the one corresponding to the one in your own language. Capital letters is a pet peeve, haha, it is just me being stubborn, I actually thought about them in that text, but I think it might be something about my dislike of (for?) focus on nationality, or... honouring it, like with a capital letter, like they are special nouns, much more important than other things  . I could probably conform when it comes to that, in a serious text, but doing so for the word "god" would be difficult.


It's hard to tell that English isn't your first language. You write in the same flowing style as native English speaking INFPs. The odd time you inject a non-English word but it's not often.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

attic said:


> Yeah, grammar, beyond the basics, is difficult to learn. It is not easy to ask specific questions, because the problem is that a lot of time you don't know what might be wrong, there's just a feeling that something about the word order or phrasing, or other, are a bit off. Or not even that, just that you know people seem to be able to tell you are not fully fluent, so something must be a bit off, but it sounds fine in my ears, as I am so used to the way I write by now.
> 
> In places like this I don't even try very hard. I write a bit like I think or speak, and that means not complete sentences, or sentences that are longer than they are supposed to, and if I get annoyed that some word doesn't exist in english, or that I don't know it and feel to lazy to look it up I might just make something up that ought to be possible to understand. I am not a native english speaker, so it might as well show, in how I write some words together, or sometimes choose a strange word order.
> 
> But I wish I could confidently write correctly when I wanted to, for more serious text, and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to. It is like the flawed way has gotten stuck now after so many years.


Hey, I was an English teacher and I never really noticed anything unusual about your writing style. I never knew you weren't a native English speaker. I always found your use of words to be above conversational level. You ever have any questions, PM me.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

(gosh... now it seems like I was fishing, but thanks. Now back to the op  )


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

attic said:


> (gosh... now it seems like I was fishing, but thanks. Now back to the op  )


Not at all and even if you were, which you weren't, feedback can be helpful from native English speakers.


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

Summer70 said:


> I’m a potato


I really do not think you should call someone a potato.


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

I really do not like ESFJ.


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

SgtPepper said:


> With teachers it's different. I learned to stick to the rules with teachers and never step out of line if you want your grade. They're there to grade you on your understanding of conventional usage of the language, not your artistic abilities, even though some may claim to be...


I do not understand, should I aim to understand?


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

Celtsincloset said:


> I believe you can write at a professional level around your ability, you just have to make sure you’re using your punctuation correctly, and follow other minor, basic grammatical rules, for example, using capital letters for words like _English_, AND the correct use of prepositions (by, to, from).
> 
> Any other advanced English grammar skills, like sentence structure and choice/order of words isn’t as important, so I feel as long as your basic punctuation and grammar is correct, you’ll show your nuances in language and personality as you write, and it’s perfectly fine.


I understand punctuation, grammatical, capital letters, prepositions.

other advanced English grammar skills, sentence structure. choice/order of words. Basic punctuation, grammar, "nuances" in language and personality.

Sorry I am lacking sleep, I am posting posts anywhere nowadays. The "female" invisible presence really disturbing me. I hope there is no such thing as "female invisible presence."

"They" made believe "such things happenned. I hope such things does not happen in real life.


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I can help. What do you need?


But you are not an INFJ. Maybe I need a counselor/somebody who can help me? You think INFJ will help me better?


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

Of course it does not necessarily mean that INFJ is better at grammar than everybody else.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sandras said:


> But you are not an INFJ. Maybe I need a counselor/somebody who can help me? You think INFJ will help me better?


No I'm merely an ENTP with an undergrad teaching certification in English/Drama/Public Speaking (and computers).


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

I think I am sick. I want to thank (like) everybody who has posted in my thread "grammar." But I am too sick to do so at the moment. So assume that I thank everybody who has posted in this thread and others too, ok.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sandras said:


> I think I am sick. I want to thank (like) everybody who has posted in my thread "grammar." But I am too sick to do so at the moment. So assume that I thank everybody who has posted in this thread and others too, ok.


I hope you feel better soon. Your posts are interesting.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

mia-me said:


> Is this a nice way of saying that students learn poor grammar from their formative environments? 😄


No I think expressing themselves in writing is more important than getting it grammatically perfect.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sandras said:


> I think I am sick. I want to thank (like) everybody who has posted in my thread "grammar." But I am too sick to do so at the moment. So assume that I thank everybody who has posted in this thread and others too, ok.



Are you feeling better now?


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Are you feeling better now?


I think I am kind of ok. I feel quite okay now. But don't worry if I feel disturbed again I will take my time off the forum again I guess (by myself), you do not need to ban me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sandras said:


> I think I am kind of ok. I feel quite okay now. But don't worry if I feel disturbed again I will take my time off the forum again I guess (by myself), you do not need to ban me.


Well, I don't have the power to ban anyone, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Jantaray (Sep 21, 2021)

The grammar of every language is too complex. It would take two lifetimes to thoroughly learn the grammar of any language. Moreover, knowing all the idioms will also take a long time. I've been living in the states for a long time, but I still don't understand some of the locals' idioms. On the recommendation of a friend, I learn new expressions every day here Sentence Stack. It's actually beneficial. I spend no more than 20 minutes a day on it, but my vocabulary has improved a lot.


----------

